# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Choose What You Dream About?

## legit

Hey. I read that either 

a) writing what you want to dream about down before sleeping or 
b) using auto suggestion and a mantra to tell your subconscious what you want to dream about 

will actually cause you to have a dream about whatever you wanted. Is this true? Has it worked for anyone? If so, this can definitely be used to gain lucidity easily  ::D:

----------


## Licity

Remember the old story where you could choose what you dream about by writing what you wanted to dream about down and putting it under your pillow?

Yeah, it works sometimes. Not guaranteed, but I have had results using them in combination.

----------


## seeker28

I've had a lot of success with using DEILD to dream about what I want.  You do it just like a normal DEILD, but as you re-enter the dream you vividly imagine your chosen dream.  If I keep focused and imagine vividly enough it works almost every time.  The problem is it can be hard to keep focused (for me at least) and since DEILD depends on very short awakenings during the night it isn't always easy to remember what you had planned.

----------


## Ivi942

When I was little my parents would tell me, that if I have a book I like, I can put it under my pillow and the next night I would dream about it.
Never worked for me though  :tongue2: .

----------


## Idolfan

> I've had a lot of success with using DEILD to dream about what I want.  You do it just like a normal DEILD, but as you re-enter the dream you vividly imagine your chosen dream.  If I keep focused and imagine vividly enough it works almost every time.  The problem is it can be hard to keep focused (for me at least) and since DEILD depends on very short awakenings during the night it isn't always easy to remember what you had planned.



I know I should probably know this already but I don't think I've heard of a 'DEILD'. It sounds interesting, could anyone tell me what it is please?

----------


## Ryuinfinity

See tutorials.

----------


## oniman7

I remember reading a book once where there was an oasis in the middle of the desert. If you drank water from the oasis, you would dream about whatever you were thinking at the time. I wish we had some of that.

----------


## Serenity Dragon

Sometimes, when I play around with the images and start thinking of a story, it'll become a dream through my thoughts/images. It doesn't happen often for me. They usually stay as images or short clips.

----------


## nifter45

when you wake up in the middle of the night, instead of re entering the dream you just had, you can change the method slightly and either re enter a dream you had years ago or you can immagine one, even you can re enter one you had last night

----------


## PSPSoldier534

> Sometimes, when I play around with the images and start thinking of a story, it'll become a dream through my thoughts/images. It doesn't happen often for me. They usually stay as images or short clips.



I smell a VILD  :smiley: .

----------


## seeker28

> when you wake up in the middle of the night, instead of re entering the dream you just had, you can change the method slightly and either re enter a dream you had years ago or you can immagine one, even you can re enter one you had last night



Yeah!  I do this with DEILD, too.  I love using it to choose my dreams.

----------


## oniman7

Before coming across this site, I could never do more than a DILD. In it though, I could make whatever happened that I wanted.

EDIT: sorry for grammar

----------


## kierany1

Hey is this hard? Can anything go wrong with doing this? Anyway I just really need to know as I'm trying to choose which Dreams I have and now I have found a site and I might try it. I just hope this isn't dangerous  ::roll::

----------


## quicksilver girl.

zacharyquintozacharyquintozacharyquinto zzzz...

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> zacharyquintozacharyquintozacharyquinto zzzz...



What? ::shock::

----------


## quicksilver girl.

> What?



what what?

----------


## James2302

lol the guy from heroes?

----------


## Noodles

Sylar!?  :Eek:

----------


## quicksilver girl.

indeed.

----------


## Conkt

Just don't think guyfromheroesguyfromheroesguyfromheroes or Masi Oka might show up, as Asians are very common in dreams.

----------


## quicksilver girl.

i've never had any asians in my dreams, that i know of.  sylar's been there a few times though.

lolz.

----------


## Conkt

I was actually referencing a thread that was popular last month(?) dedicated to the frequency of Asians in dreams.

----------


## Xedan

^I must find that thread for the mere mention made me lulz. And these techniques sound kind of interesting. Must try them sometime.

----------


## jcwarrior91

I tried staring at a picture of Yosemite last night while listening to music and relaxing right before bedtime hoping that I would dream about that location. I tried to take in every detail of the picture and visualize myself in the picture, but alas, my dreams were in completely different locations. I'm going to continue trying, though.

----------


## Xedan

yea, that seems like it would work. Maybe try looking and totally analyzing multiple pictures, depending on how long it took you to do just one.

----------


## Hazel

> yea, that seems like it would work. Maybe try looking and totally analyzing multiple pictures, depending on how long it took you to do just one.



There's something similar to that called brain flooding. If you get a lot of images about the thing you want to dream about, then have some computer program flash the images at a fast speed, it's supposed to act to almost subliminally embed the images into your brain. I'm not sure if it works or not, but it might be worth a shot.

----------


## Xedan

yea, I know there are subliminal picture programs out there that you could use for it.

----------

